# Moneymaxxing Switzerland



## Hollywood (Dec 25, 2020)

Just go to Switzerland, work a few months for minimum salary 4000 chf ( 3900 euro) and turn back to your home country.

invest it in an own business

You mirin


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 25, 2020)

And pay expensive ass rent because it's Switzerland.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 25, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> And pay expensive ass rent because it's Switzerland.


No , live in the bordertowns. Like Weil am Rhein Germany or Mullhouse France


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

not the first or last to think like that, but even frenchels that look very white are discriminated and hated on, you'll be even more so don't expect anything it's over


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 25, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Just go to Switzerland, work a few months for minimum salary 4000 chf ( 3900 euro) and turn back to your home country.
> 
> invest it in an own business
> 
> You mirin


what type of jobs/work is available there? And you are doing?


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 25, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> what type of jobs/work is available there? And you are doing?


Everything bro. In the tourism branche or something they ask for foreigners a lot. Minimum salary 4000 francs.

Yes, I'm exporting stuff to Switzerland with my own business


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yeah, a great idea it's not like there's some global pandemic that made everything ten times more harder to do.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

Low IQ "just do hard thing" post


----------



## quakociaptockh (Dec 25, 2020)

The method is legit, however not in tourism as in the covid era tourism is pretty much dead.

Look for some technical job, or in finance.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 25, 2020)

friend of mine did an internship in switzerland and earned 3000 dollars/month. He was shitty business student and said he didn't have to do a thing there.

always remember that you are never paid for how productive you are in this world, but merely for being in the right place+right time.

My current part-time job pays me 10 times the hourly amount I got compared to my last job, while having better benefits, working hours and being easier+less stressfull.

work smart not hard.


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 26, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> And pay expensive ass rent because it's Switzerland.


This - plus less jobs for non Swiss now, and border towns are a meme, even without covid restrictions. The border towns are expensive as hell for the same reason, and the hassle of crossing the border negates some of that value too.

Plus while Ur in Switzerland it's not just rent, fucking everything is expensive as hell, so your life on that minimum wage is not really loads better than living on a lower minimum wage in say Amsterdam, Manchester, Hamburg, Lyon.

Sure if you are legit poorcel and can somehow get there and earn that Min wage for some low IQ shit, if you REALLY commit to going hard and saving and living basic af, you could save 1k Euros a month for 3m, but then u will give in and start living a bit better and save €500 a month, so in a year you could get €7-8k and hopefully that is ok to get u started back in your country.


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 26, 2020)

Living in Italy, working ijn Switzerland as software developer


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 26, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> And pay expensive ass rent because it's Switzerland.


It's like 900 chf a month


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 26, 2020)

Average costs in switzerland
rent for a 2 room appartement: 1500.-
health insurance: 350.-
food: 500.-
phone: 50.-
And thats just surviving. Most people want a car, go to parties, restaurants, buy good clothes or do 1-2 holidays a year. Then dentist is also not for free, and can cost 500-1k easy if you have a problem.


----------



## mortis (Dec 26, 2020)

you need to learn the languages( english is fine but you are at a disadvantage by not knowing the local language there like german french italian etc..) , do paperwork that takes ages and finding job as an outsider is not easy you need to compete with locals who also live there and need job. its doable and works but not as easy as you might think


----------



## DatNibba11 (Dec 27, 2020)

smart


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 27, 2020)

streege said:


> not the first or last to think like that, but even frenchels that look very white are discriminated and hated on, you'll be even more so don't expect anything it's over


Thats explains why I had never a job as a nigger


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 27, 2020)

streege said:


> swiss cel are very xenophobes toward people that come to work there without beeing swiss citizen bc they have all benefit and 0 cons


I live there but I just gang bang and scam and steal their Shit so
Me 🤝 Switzerland


----------



## Spinc (Dec 28, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> friend of mine did an internship in switzerland and earned 3000 dollars/month. He was shitty business student and said he didn't have to do a thing there.
> 
> always remember that you are never paid for how productive you are in this world, but merely for being in the right place+right time.
> 
> ...


What’s your job?


----------



## St. Wristcel (Dec 28, 2020)

Another banger high iq thread from @juliencentral 
might do this in college🤔


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 28, 2020)

just frontaliermaxx


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 29, 2020)

Spinc said:


> What’s your job?


Government job, logistics service that has to do with the corona vaccin. Unskilled labor that requires 0 qualifications.
(Moving shit around, setting things up, making sure there's enough material at hand, etc)

Pays me almost 40 dollars/hour during weekends, 20dollars/hour on normal days. I mostly work weekends.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 29, 2020)

Was thinking about working in Switzerland but not sure yet.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 29, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Was thinking about working in Switzerland but not sure yet.


Where you from


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 29, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Government job, logistics service that has to do with the corona vaccin. Unskilled labor that requires 0 qualifications.
> (Moving shit around, setting things up, making sure there's enough material at hand, etc)
> 
> Pays me almost 40 dollars/hour during weekends, 20dollars/hour on normal days. I mostly work weekends.


🧢🧢🧢 If youre a nigger thex hate employing niggad


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 29, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> 🧢🧢🧢 If youre a nigger thex hate employing niggad


half the ppl I work with are niggers/arabs. Also a lot of women. Governments love employing minorities here.


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 29, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> half the ppl I work with are niggers/arabs. Also a lot of women. Governments love employing minorities here.


In Switzerland?


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 29, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Where you from


Germany.


----------

